# ios 9 issues with latest download



## Jock Shoemaker (Jul 3, 2015)

Is anyone having issues with the Driver app download. I was just forced to download it. Ios says it from an "Untrusted Developer Enterprise".

I tried to verofy it and it still will not accept it.

Uber is aware of the issue. 

IS ANYONE HAVING ISSUES?

Thanks,

Team Maalox


----------



## Garey (Oct 21, 2015)

Same here in Jacksonville


----------



## Jock Shoemaker (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks. When I try to verify it it says I don't have a network connection and log onto the internet. The problem is that I'm connected. Everything else works fine.

Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Garey (Oct 21, 2015)

Ju


Jock Shoemaker said:


> Thanks. When I try to verify it it says I don't have a network connection and log onto the internet. The problem is that I'm connected. Everything else works fine.
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions?[/QU


----------



## Lanteri87 (Mar 18, 2015)

Having the same issues in CT. None of the aforementioned solutions have been helpful.


----------



## Garey (Oct 21, 2015)

I emailed them twice. All I can do is wait. Missing out on the Friday night


----------



## RaysPaul (Dec 4, 2015)

I emailed them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

That's Apple for yah, # Android for the win though....


----------



## Dianthony (Dec 4, 2015)

Same issue here in Tampa. I had to email them 3 times. All 3 times I told them I was having issues verifying the app. They simply replied with directions on how to verify the app. My last email, I specifically stated DO NOT send me directions to verify the app. Fix the damn problem! lol


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Our area uber has at least acknowledged there's a problem


----------



## Dianthony (Dec 4, 2015)

Yea, they just finally sent me an email acknowledging the issue...Android drivers are doing well tonight. There has been 1.5-2.5x surge for the last couple of hours...smh.


----------



## ChiTownTrot (Dec 4, 2015)

Same issue here in Chicago. Multiple emails sent and no response yet. Maybe they should just send us a link for the previous version that was working fine so we can get back on the road. 

I know this would be very unlike uber, but if they know there is an issue on their end maybe they should send something out letting partners know so we aren't sitting in lots and driving around while resetting our phones, deleting and uploading the app, and checking our internet connections hoping to find a solution. 10 emails and 10 texts a day I get from them and they can't be bothered to communicate this? Now I am getting texts urging me to get online due to high demand. Maddening.


----------



## DannyEliya23 (Dec 5, 2015)

Same issue here in San Diego


----------



## RaysPaul (Dec 4, 2015)

It just came back up. I hope that it is working again for y'all. It automatically just verified itself. Check yours!


----------



## ChiTownTrot (Dec 4, 2015)

YEP! Looks like its up and running. Deleted everything UBER and downloaded again. Verification worked. Have a good night iPhone users!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

****, didnt even capitalize on the surges yet,damn Uber, yall moved too fast


----------



## StanMan (Dec 6, 2015)

Jock Shoemaker said:


> Is anyone having issues with the Driver app download. I was just forced to download it. Ios says it from an "Untrusted Developer Enterprise".
> 
> I tried to verofy it and it still will not accept it.
> 
> ...


----------



## StanMan (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes~!! I have also had some mysterious issues...sometimes, My car icon won't move with me, and every night now since Friday's update, I get automatically logged off during peak hours, usually around or after midnight (could be a programming issues), then a pop up keeps displaying ("You have been automatically Logged out of the network, please log in to continue") not allowing me to actually re-log in, I have to quickly keep hitting OK to clear and log in as fast as I can to get back on the platform, but the pop up keeps kicking me back from doing so...However, it happens almost ALWAYS when I'm pinged for a rider...when I do manage to get back on the platform, the ride request is still present...so I proceed with the trip. None the less...this is kind of making me feel like we are being hacked to attempt to disrupt our business. 
I have heard (merely hear-say) there are IT expert Uber guys sitting at Starbucks with laptops/pads (I do see this too) that have 5-6 cars sub-leased out to other drivers out there making money at once, we're talking $600 per day, per car/driver...I was told they possibly hack drivers and send other cars out on bogus ride requests to get them out of an area: and once you're away and near the request destination, you'll get canceled. I scratch my head...because after a year and a half with Uber, being an ELITE driver too, suddenly this past month and a half, my cancelations have tripled and my ride requests have decreased, meaning...I have to drive twice as much to make half of what I used to bring in. Now, I know it's partially because the market is now over saturated with Rideshare cars and drivers...we have seen drops in fares and with an increase in Uber Costs...we will just be forced to make new choices or work harder, perhaps a *devious* smarter way. 
Anybody feeling the same way, or experiencing similar issues?


----------



## Linda Gilman (Oct 19, 2015)

Why do I get booted offline if I am talking on my phone? Has anyone ever spoken to a live Uber support person?


----------

